# Criminal Record



## christaylor1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi There,

My Father has just been offered a new position in Abu Dhabi, I am looking potentially following him from the UK. The role I am in currently there are a number of vacancies and having spoken to a couple of people it wouldn't seem like a problem to find work. The only problem I have is a minor offence where I was fined £500 and this was 4 and a half years ago. Would this make it impossible for me to emigrate?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Firstly, you don't emigrate here. You are either sponsored by a parent up to a certain age, a spouse or your employer. Resident's permits for expatriates are valid for two years and have to be renewed by the sponsor. Your minor misdemeanor will not be a problem.


----------



## christaylor1 (Nov 13, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Firstly, you don't emigrate here. You are either sponsored by a parent up to a certain age, a spouse or your employer. Resident's permits for expatriates are valid for two years and have to be renewed by the sponsor. Your minor misdemeanor will not be a problem.


My apologies, I have been looking at OZ recently I am over the age of 18 so I imagine the best bet for me would an employer sponsor. Would i need to declare this offence to them?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not unless you are specifically asked the question or it's on a form. I am guessing this is a minor offence? Coming to work here, which gives you the right to live here is totally different to emigrating to another country. I would imagine this is something you would have to declare if you want to emigrate to Australia? I would suggest you do some research on finding a job here. Use the search engine on the forum and look at the stickies. Also, bear in mind, you cannot just move from job to job here. Once you have a job and the visa is done, you have to stay for two years otherwise you get an employment ban. There are, as always with the UAE, exceptions to this rule but you have to meet certain criteria and pay off fees. Anyway, that's going off on a tangent but wanted to try to give you an idea of how different it can be.


----------

